
Lack of sleep linked to emotional imbalance, imaging study suggests - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/10/23/MN00SUBTV.DTL
======
sbraford
Emotional imbalance and lessened productivity. More startups should really let
their hackers work odd hours occasionally, or from home sometimes.

As co's get bigger they tend to enforce stricter day schedules, killing any
potential for late night hackfests and flexibility to run errands, etc.

~~~
maurycy
It is not that simple.

I've found there's set of tasks, particullary administration of *nix boxes,
that are too boring to be made in day hours, so I schedule them to the night.

On the other hand, I don't think that any startup can waste their founders'
wake up hours. They're simply too effective to be spent on crappy things.

What's interesting, most of the time management techniques tend to overlook
this aspect.

